# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Water needed for farm animals

## pgvoutdoors

I thought this was interesting...

Gallons of water needed per day when ample water is available. (limited water available)

Hogs 2 1/2 (1 1/4)

Chickens 1/16 (1/20)

Turkeys 1/3  (1/8)

Sheep 1 1/2  (1)

Cattle 17  (7)

Cows and drought don't go together!

----------


## RangerXanatos

It would be interesting to compare the amount of water needed for each pound of meet to see which would do best in times of drought.

----------


## Beans

> I thought this was interesting...
> 
> Cows and drought don't go together!


You think.!   :Cowboy:

----------


## crashdive123

> Cows and drought don't go together!


Yeah, but the go pretty good with draught beer, mashed potatoes and green beans. :Innocent:

----------


## Old GI

Cattle and horses graze out here on the prairie without much ground water.

----------


## oldtrap59

First thought that comes to mind here is how the natives of the US southwest and the desert dwellers of the middle east and africa seem to stick with goats and sheep. I'm sure that has alot to do with the water needs of these animals.

oldtrap

----------


## abe

We finally have water in our creeks and rivers since the storm yesterday. They have been dry all summer and the cattle farmers have been bringing water to their cows. When a person has to do that its pretty dag gone dry. And its alot of work that doesn't really fit into their schedules.

----------


## SARKY

What about Goats????

----------


## Sourdough

> What about Goats????



Old'Goats don't need much water..................Some coffee for breakfast, start on beer about 9:30/10:AM and switch to Tequila around 2:PM maybe a little water to brush the teeth, and rinse mouth with Everclear to kill bacteria, and swallow.

----------


## copybiz

Horses and cattle need less water than others.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I used a deep rock drilling system for my place in PA and have the watering set to an automatic solar powered sysytem. The deep rock was ok, used more drilling bits than I thought I would have, but it got the job done. Most of my animals are free ranging in the one field near the cabin, just the watering is available to them. The clear water run off, runs into the outgoing stream from my lake.  When I am up there, I just open the gate and let them use the streams or lake. 

I found this better than a pond or limted watering, they thrive rather than fight for water existance. In the 14 years I have had the system going I have only updated the solor system to more efficient devices. Otherwise has been fairly maintenance free. Even during droughts in PA, it ran like a champ.

----------

